# Auction: 100's  Bicycles, Tricycles & More (Rare Models)-Bill Lane Collection-VA



## mudwiser7 (May 19, 2015)

MAJOR THREE DAY AUCTION
FRIDAY, MAY 29, 2015 - 10 A.M.
SATURDAY, MAY 30, 2015 - 10 A.M.
SUNDAY, MAY 31, 2015 - 12 NOON
3212 HULL STREET ROAD, RICHMOND, VA. 23224

SELLING THE LIFETIME COLLECTION OF THE LATE BILL LANE (ALSO KNOWN AS BICYCLE BILL & THE COWBOY TRADING COMPANY). MR. LANE AMASSED QUITE A COLLECTION & SPENT YEARS BUYING & TRADING AROUND THE COUNTRY. THIS WAS HIS PASSION IN ADDITION TO RUNNING HIS OWN PAINTING/CAULKING BUSINESS & REAL ESTATE PORTFOLIO. RARELY DO YOU GET A CHANCE TO BUY SUCH QUALITY & QUANTITY IN ONE SETTING WITH NO BUYER�S PREMIUM! AN EXCELLENT OPPORTUNITY TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION & EXTEND MR. LANE�S APPRECIATION OF THIS SUBJECT. THIS IS AN AUCTION YOU WILL NOT WANT TO MISS!

SELLING APPROXIMATELY 1500 LOTS
see www.tilmansauction.com for pictures and a listing of all bicycles, tricyles, toys, and more...many rare models across all categories...


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2015)

Only a few days away!


----------

